# FAO Matt Jones



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all
Im new to the forum and live in Newport. I would like to get in touch with Matt after seeing some posts of his work. Matt if you read this can you email me please? As I am a new member I can't PM you.
Thanks
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You need 10 posts m8, go compliment in the showroom to get your count up.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

*Thanks*

thanks for the advice i'll crack on
Mike


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

you'll be surprised how quick you can hit 10 posts :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Peter Richards is the Pro in this area and he will cover Newport.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Matt aint exaclty crap tho Pug.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Scud said:


> Matt aint exaclty crap tho Pug.


Never said he was.
Pointed out a fact to the OP in case he wasn't aware.
Peter does this for a living (I am not going to debate who is better, as I haven't seen there work) and as such provides a professional service. To some that brings a level of assurance when someone is working on their car.
Also like everything else it always pays to get estimates/quotes from more than one vendor.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't mean to cause any hassle. I did visit Petes website and i may have read it wrong but I thought he said he only worked 20-25 miles from the M4 at Swansea which wouldn't have covered Newport.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

well spotted that man , site needs updating atm ,


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Sure he would cover it, only if he thinks hes hard enough though


----------



## Marty_Mini (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone other pro-detailers in the South Wales area (near Caerphilly pref.)? Need a brand new car prepped as I have just canceled the dealer applied Life Shine after following advice on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Marty_Mini said:


> Anyone other pro-detailers in the South Wales area (near Caerphilly pref.)? Need a brand new car prepped as I have just canceled the dealer applied Life Shine after following advice on this forum. Thanks.


Why dont you speak to Peter and Matt they wont bite, ask what they recommend and the price and take your pick.
Ive only seen Matts work and can only say he really does a good job.

Give them a call.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Marty_Mini said:


> Anyone other pro-detailers in the South Wales area (near Caerphilly pref.)? Need a brand new car prepped as I have just canceled the dealer applied Life Shine after following advice on this forum. Thanks.


Just myself and Peter at the moment Marty although there seems to be plenty of guys doing it cash in hand.


----------

